# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en Cazorla

## aberroncho

Aquí os dejo algunos animales que encontré al lado de la carretera entre Cazorla y Arroyo Frío.

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí otras fotos de gamos y ciervos









Tengo muchas mas, pero pueden ser muy repetitivas de las ya expuestas.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Aberroncho, buenos bichos!! Dicen que por cazorla se acercan una barbaridad a las zonas de campings y turismo!!
Como saben donde tienen que acudir para que les den comida... aunque algunos en vez de fotos le dispararán con otra cosa!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Una gozada verlos desde tan cerca y los rayones son una pasada.
Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias Aberroncho, buenos bichos!! Dicen que por cazorla se acercan una barbaridad a las zonas de campings y turismo!!


Dentro de ciertos poblados de presas, los hemos tenido en la misma puerta de casa, en el jardín, y además bichos bien hermosos, nada de rayones ni varetos...

Por la noche, era impresionante como los bichos se acercaban hasta la casa y se tiraban toda la noche allí.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Aberroncho, están a piara.
Un saludo.

----------

